# Annoyed at the vet's



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I took Shania in for a check up today and to get her anal glands expressed again.

There's still so hope for her right eye. Pressures were measured for her eye and they aren't that high. What seems to be giving her problems are the secondary symptoms of the glaucoma. We are trying a new med for a week. Travatan. If it doesn't bring relief we'll will be looking at removing the eye.

She'll be getting a dental either way. It's just a question of if it is going to be here in town or up at the U of S.

So, considering, it was a pretty good check up.

The annoyed part starts when we exit the exam room. Shania's usually a sweetheart at the vet, just soaking up the attention. Today she's been clingy. Actually it's been most of this week. So she really wants to leave. We come out the door and get ambushed but this black terrierish type dog. No leash, runs right up, nose first into Shania's butt from where it had been harassing a Cavalier KCS in its owner's lap. It apparently belongs to a mom and two young girls that were in the waiting room.

With Shania in the mood she's been in and with her eyes still frozen from the tests I got worried about her retaliating and I called her away. Mom then pulled her dog away from Shania but then let it go to explore the rest of the waiting room. It went over to annoy another Shih Tzu that was checking out.

This apparently meant that the kids could bug the other dogs (as opposed to controlling their own). The older (10/11 yo) walked up and smooshed her face in the Cavie's. Wow. Someone is asking to get bit. Her little sister of course decided that the little white dog (Shania) needed to be mauled too. I was able to stop her before she grabbed Shania's face by letting my purse swing down between them. I know she looks like a fluffy teddy bear, I know she is absolutely adorable, and those two top knots are just irresistible. BUT, she can be intimidated by strange children, especially obnoxious ones and I don't know how well she is seeing with her eyes frozen. I let the kid know she wasn't feeling well and I didn't know how she would react to strangers so that she would leave her alone. After that her mom decided to keep a hand on her dog's collar.

I had to wait to pay for these people to finish. While mom was waiting for her payment to go through older daughter says "I'm going to take him out." Opened the door and left. Just let the dog walk out, still no leash. This clinic is on the main street of town, two lanes each way, 50 kph speed limit. I think this dog is going to be back at the clinic real soon.

The only one not being annoyed by these kids and dog was the guy with the Boston Terrier puppy (baby, baby smaller than Shania's head puppy). He had it tucked in the crook of his arm and I didn't even see it until I sat down next to him to wait. I can imagine what I would have said to these kids/mother if it was my unvaccinated puppy being molested by kids who are going from one sick animal to another in a hospital waiting room.

I can understand wanting to snuggle cute puppies. I wanted to steal that Boston and just love up on it. However, sometimes you just can't. Is it seriously that hard to teach that to kids? Of course, maybe mom would have been able to pay more attention to her kids if she had bothered to snap a leash to her dog.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree. Then most of the time the parents yell AT YOU!
I dont let kids smush thier faces in Keys' face. Only me & my bf & my family does it.
Plus they dont know if your dog is hurt, or sick or angry.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I guess I'm just too blunt...I'd tell the kids to bugger off. 

Last night at school there's a little girl who's mom works the counter upstairs (we have OB school in the bottom level of a community center). As soon as she saw Anna and I, she's up in our face and babbling. She tried to take Anna's leash cause she wanted to walk her...I said "No, you don't do that." Then she was giving Anna's treats, then went for her mouth and when I stopped her she said "I'm going to open up and put it in her mouth" Me: "Umm no you're not and you need to sit over there." 

Later when classes were changing, there dogs and people everywhere, Anna was getting a little nervous and here come the little girl again, Anna starts to back up a bit and so I intervene with "Hey, stop it, she's nervous give her some space." 

Maybe that's why I don't have real kids?


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't know what your clinics rules are but..
If you don't have a leash and collar, they will provide it for the time being IN the clinic. Dogs NEVER get in eachothers faces at my vets, the owners communicate if it would be a good idea or not. If the dog isn't good around other dogs, you call to go in the back in a private room to prevent any breakouts. 
The assistants at the front desk should have told the mother to put her dog - and kids, preferably on a leash..
I don't really like kids around Vida unless I personally know them. Sometimes, the worst has to happen in order for the kids to take a hint about it. I'm talking about being snapped or growled at, not bitten though.
A lot of kids are dead scared of my puppy anyways.. I might like to keep it that way!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

agreed! I would have said something to the receptionist. Dogs aren't allowed off-leash at any clinic I've been at. Cats must be in a carrier, ect ect. The only exception is the cat that belongs to the clinic. Of course, he is very dog savvy and 90% of the time stays behind the reception desk or lounging in the window.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I was a bit annoyed at the clinic for letting the dog in off leash, but the receptionist (only one up front) was trying to get this woman out as fast as possible. At least she was doing something. The office cat was on the wall behind the reception desk where as usually he is mingling with people and trying to mooch treats.

I know some kids have to learn the hard way. I did. I just don't want it being my dog to teach them.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow! I would be annoyed too! 

Some people just don't think about what they are doing. I think its common sense not to walk up to a strange animal and give it kisses. I think its common sense to put a leash on your dog in a public area- especially if you care about it. 

I've had a mean dog. He bit numerous times. It was really hard for him to be around people. I was terrified that if he went to a public place that someone would try to just pet him and would walk away with a missing hand. 

I always say, you never know what kind of characteristic an animal has. You should always ask before you touch. You dont rub a pregnant lady's belly without asking or risk getting slapped. Why is a dog any different?!

I do not like uninformed parents and children around my "baby"... Can you tell?! I will go off if someone tries to abruptly pet my dog prior to asking. I have done it before and will not hesitate to do it again!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't believe that mom would let her kids go up to sick/hurt dogs. It's a vet office, not a petting zoo. If I had kids I would not be letting them go up to strange dogs with questionable health.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

You should talk to you vet about a leash policy. Every vet I've ever been to has a sign on the door requiring a leash. One vet even has a $.25 leash hanging outside the front door for (stupid) people who don't have a leash.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I used to think that I didn't like children. Then - I realized it is the parents I don't like. Kids only know what they are taught. They never learn self-discipline, if they are never corrected. My kids always knew my expectation ahead of time. If they disobeyed, there were consequences. I always followed through.

In this case, since the mother was an obvious loser, it was the office staff's responsibility to say something - busy or not. I don't mind speaking up either. It's what you have to do to protect your dog. If I were you, I would have taken my dog out to the car and come back to pay. At least you could have gotten away from the circus. 

Sorry this happened to you. It shouldn't have.


----------



## Dinahmyte (Sep 26, 2004)

I would be seriously annoyed. The dog (and owner) is lucky someone didn't get bit. I work at a clinic and all dogs come through the door on a leash, or are handed one when they walk in. There is no running around the lobby. As far as the kids go... I've told them to back off my dogs before. Yes mine are mostly friendly, but who knows what a kid will do! My 5 year old even knows to ask the owner before petting or even getting close to another dog!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I'll be calling the vet next Friday about how the meds work and I let them know then.

Shania is just a doll with kids that she knows. We used to have a daycare next door and she would be invited over all the time to play with the kids there. But strange kids that get in her face quickly she tends to shy away from.


----------



## heather122 (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree that the parents are responsible for teaching their children, like we are responsible for teaching our dogs. To me, its not a matter of the dog being in ill health or whatever. Vet, petstore or on the street, kids should be taught to ask prior to touching a dog (or any animal for that matter.) I honestly trust my half-trained dog more than a kid that just walks up to pet her...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

heather122 said:


> I always say, you never know what kind of characteristic an animal has. You should always ask before you touch. You dont rub a pregnant lady's belly without asking or risk getting slapped. Why is a dog any different?!!


I know plenty of people who do exactly that! I wish I had had this t-shirt when I was pregnant! Not allowed Maternity T-Shirt > In, out, not allowed > Evil Genius Woman

there are actually dozens of them on there. lol I don't think I went out in public during either pregnancy without at least one person touching my belly. There was even a letter to "dear abby" about it a few months ago. I learned then that, in some cultures, it is considered lucky to touch a pregnant woman's belly.

Has nothing to do with evil woman with unleashed kids. er, unleashed dogs... :crazy: I agree that the OP needs to say something when she goes back in. I would call them NOW, though if it was me, I would have said something then. Getting the woman out fast isn't going to stop an accident. The receptionist should have told her to control her children and leash her dog! (I might have told her to control her dog and leash her children, since they seem to be the worst behaved of the bunch)


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

my kids always want to pet the dogs they see, big, small, don't matter.. I ALWAYS tell them that they have to ask first... they're pretty good w/ it.


----------



## GSD2LADY (Mar 13, 2009)

One of my dogs is dog-reactive. I take him for hydrotherapy weekly at a vet clinic. He is very well controlled but I always have to be alert and watching. One time we went in and nobody was there so we waited at the far end so I could see everything coming and going. I see a tiny Yorkie coming in from the parking lot with no leash. I am thinking to myself please leash that dog before you come in.... Of course she did not. So the Yorkie comes in unleashed and runs right for Rocket. I have an emergency hold on Rocket that I had no choice but to use because there was nowhere to go. I tell the lady that my dog is NOT dog friendly. She finally scoops up the Yorkie and looks at me like I am the irresponsible one!! People GRRR

Patty, Mystery, Rocket, Diamond and Mufasa


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

it makes me wonder what the outcome would have been had your dog bitten that child or the dog. 

It never ceases to amaze me how many people dont educate their kids on animal safety. I teach my kids to be cautious with dogs, guns, people, **** even playground equipment. You respect your surroundings and life can be good....don't and the consequences could be devestating. 

I have a person I know who has a boston who has already bitten their own child in the face once. She brushed it off as he has a bad hip and the kid hurt him rough housing so its a one time chance being their own dog...HOWEVER...she allows her kids to do whatever they want to anyone's dog and her thoughts are "if the dog bites them she will sue, because ALL dogs should be tolerant of people or they should be PTS". She already has told me how if Clover gets out and hurts her dog on her property...well...she doesnt care whose dog it is, she will shoot him herself. No one messes with her dog. The thing is, is Clover is around this dog all the time as we are neighbors and LOVES her boy. But her boy is fixed, and already sniffs clover and then marks the yard immediately. He is also now marking my doorway to my house. UGH!

Anyhow, to stop a HUGE long rambling tangent, I am glad there were no accidents this time, but it scares me how many people have zero respect for dogs and their right as animals to have a personal space zone. The sweetest of dogs are permitted to just have a bad day once in a while!


----------

